
Upgraded Clipboard – beta testers needed - juc_cwh
https://clipwarehouse.com/
======
juc_cwh
ClipWarehouse makes collaboration across application platforms seamless, by
integrating the clipboards of all your devices into ONE collaborative
clipboard history, with sharable items on Windows. You can connect your
Dropbox account to store all your history.

We would be really happy for your feedback, guys!

------
andraskindler
Looks promising, downloading now. Are you planning on releasing an OS X
companion app?

------
juc_cwh
It is on the roadmap

